# Uber app won't work costing me $$$



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

Don't know what to do. I go online and it keeps kicking back to rate the last passenger. I rate them then go online and it kicks right back to the rate passenger page. I have restarted my phone. I have logged out and back in. I even deleted the driver app and re installed it. I'm ****ing pissed. So frustrating. Wasted good paying night and who knows how long until uber helps me.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

mine too

happened after I updated firmware

you can still get pings in between logging in and it going back to rate fare

just finished a $240.00 trip and I can't get it to work and the nights still young, was going to hit up the kings game later :-(


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

maybe


Optimus Uber said:


> mine too
> 
> happened after I updated firmware
> 
> ...


maybe on of their servers down or issue with firmware update. I emailed them but they haven't responded yet


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah. Me too. It kicks back to rate fare page so fast I can't do anything.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Mine was doing that too, as well as showing previous pax name for current pax. Happened for one day, two days ago.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

I am assuming you guys are using Iphones. If you happen to have an Android phone install the app, and try to log in from there


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

Yes. My personal iPhone. It is the only one I have. I'm stuck. So FRUSTRATING!!!!!!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

mine is ubers phone. I have a big enough window to take a ping going to try and do a run and see if that resets ir


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

im in los angeles


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

guess ill go to the,Mobil at Sepulveda and Santa Monica and exchange it for another on. Just see if I can run it without updating the app


----------



## 2915 (Oct 2, 2014)

Just for fun Detroit said:


> Don't know what to do. I go online and it keeps kicking back to rate the last passenger. I rate them then go online and it kicks right back to the rate passenger page. I have restarted my phone. I have logged out and back in. I even deleted the driver app and re installed it. I'm ****ing pissed. So frustrating. Wasted good paying night and who knows how long until uber helps me.


I am going through the same thing. No support either. I have people who need me and this app keeps on spinning. Did everything you did. Do you know what build of the app your on? Tonight it asked me to upgrade v 3.19.0 is what I have. Wasing time too. This suxks.


----------



## Scenicruiser (Oct 17, 2014)

Uber phone and my own iPhone...same deal. Won't let me online without updating. Updated both...same problem as you guys. The problem is on uber's end or could be 4s specific I suppose.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

I would nt get a new one if I were you. Was just thinking it may help if you had some old Android device.
Good luck


----------



## 2915 (Oct 2, 2014)

Here are my screen shots. UBER YOU OWE ME MONEY! At least pick up the support ticket input in. Anyone have a phone number to community manager in Philly or NJ. HELL GIVE ME THE SAN FRAN SUPPORT DEPT. IM ON EST.


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

I have iPhone 5. Not sure of the uber build but I also updated tonight. Thanks uber. Well done.


----------



## 2915 (Oct 2, 2014)

Rockwall said:


> I am assuming you guys are using Iphones. If you happen to have an Android phone install the app, and try to log in from there


I'm iPhone 5 but running iOS 7.2.1 not 8. I bet Ubers new build is for iOS8 which I am not updating to. I have an android phone. I thought there was no driver app for android yet? If so how do I install. ?


----------



## 2915 (Oct 2, 2014)

Just for fun Detroit said:


> I have iPhone 5. Not sure of the uber build but I also updated tonight. Thanks uber. Well done.


Did you upgrade to. iOS 8?


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

I even thought of that. Updated iPhone operating system too. Still won't work!


----------



## 2915 (Oct 2, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> maybe
> maybe on of their servers down or issue with firmware update. I emailed them but they haven't responded yet


I think they they are down. Their ticket system is not evening replying back with confirm a ticket was opened. Anyone have the San Fran it dept if not I will find it and post it. We all need to call and log complaints. This is shit. Shit happens. But here needs to be a contingent plan. Some communication. They have to have redundancy. I mean sending an email to all drivers ain't hard.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

noahing said:


> I'm iPhone 5 but running iOS 7.2.1 not 8. I bet Ubers new build is for iOS8 which I am not updating to. I have an android phone. I thought there was no driver app for android yet? If so how do I install. ?


 From Android Device open an internet browser window and go to http://t.uber.com/byod2
the last version I think is 3.5.1


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

noahing said:


> I have an android phone. I thought there was no driver app for android yet? If so how do I install. ?


https://uberpeople.net/threads/android-uber-driver-3-6-0.5118/


----------



## Guber (Aug 29, 2014)

Happened to my friend too. the rating system keeps looping...


Just for fun Detroit said:


> Don't know what to do. I go online and it keeps kicking back to rate the last passenger. I rate them then go online and it kicks right back to the rate passenger page. I have restarted my phone. I have logged out and back in. I even deleted the driver app and re installed it. I'm ****ing pissed. So frustrating. Wasted good paying night and who knows how long until uber helps me.


d to


----------



## 2915 (Oct 2, 2014)

Just for fun Detroit said:


> I even thought of that. Updated iPhone operating system too. Still won't work!


Thanks. So my recruiting skills came into play. I just pinged RYAN Graves on twitter and thuan Pham, CTO and balf a dozen engineers. Calling it a night. Now they are aware of the issue. All I can do. Here are acreen shots. I am 2nd degree to most of these guys given my San Fran start up days. Will advise if I hear anything.


----------



## SOBE (Jul 9, 2014)

Just for fun Detroit said:


> Don't know what to do. I go online and it keeps kicking back to rate the last passenger. I rate them then go online and it kicks right back to the rate passenger page. I have restarted my phone. I have logged out and back in. I even deleted the driver app and re installed it. I'm ****ing pissed. So frustrating. Wasted good paying night and who knows how long until uber helps me.


Same here in NYC. 
Tried everything, no luck yet. Iphone5 and android apps on the tablet both have the same issue.


----------



## 2915 (Oct 2, 2014)

SOBE said:


> Same here in NYC.
> Tried everything, no luck yet. Iphone5 and android apps on the tablet both have the same issue.


Nothing can be done right now. You're having a bad week. No uber. And my Eagles with your butt. Lol. Gotta smile I guess. Go eagles.


----------



## SOBE (Jul 9, 2014)

This issue started right after recent firmware upgrade pushed by Uber on both ios and android platforms.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

not the phone, its internal to ubers system. Tried it on another uber phone, same issue, girl friend logs into her account no issue.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

theyre all asleep. Nothing like doing a firmware upgrade then go home. morons. Do the upgrade ib the morning in case there are issues so they can he fixed before you go home. I would say there ******ed but i dont want to insult handicap people by comparing them to the employees of a technology company.

they are so behind technically speaking.

we should sit around and call them names all night. At least it will give us something to do.

I can fix it quick if they give me access to the rankings module. Christ my 13 year old could fix it, in fact he wouldn't gave screwed it up to begin with.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

it was my first client after firmware upgrade. It was 60 miles 1.5 hours from century city to orange county fairgrounds, mma fight tonight. They had a ticket for ne to go, so I could drive them back afterwards. But the phone got messed up. Uber owes me for the return trip I couldn't fmdo because of their loopy firmware upgrade. Uberplus 1.5x surge, $241.56. Though it was a good start to the night. ****in uber.....Fuber.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

mine is fixed. Everyone check yours


----------



## SOBE (Jul 9, 2014)

It is working right now. Uber texted me just few mins ago. I requested a ride to myself and completed succesfully. 
So, whatever was the problem has been fixed now, here at least.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

SOBE said:


> It is working right now. Uber texted me just few mins ago. I requested a ride to myself and completed succesfully.
> So, whatever was the problem has been fixed now, here at least.


at least they worked and fixed it before tomorrow morning. Props to them for working late, I take back most of what I said. Leaving some of it, because I started out with a good night that the ube messed up


----------



## 2915 (Oct 2, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> it was my first client after firmware upgrade. It was 60 miles 1.5 hours from century city to orange county fairgrounds, mma fight tonight. They had a ticket for ne to go, so I could drive them back afterwards. But the phone got messed up. Uber owes me for the return trip I couldn't fmdo because of their loopy firmware upgrade. Uberplus 1.5x surge, $241.56. Though it was a good start to the night. ****in uber.....Fuber.


Not sure who monitors these posts but can the list manager aggregate all these posts and send me off to HQ IN San Fran. As i sit here watching taxis whisk away clients as the club lets out i read the sr vp and CTOs profiles. Both claim to pride themselves on their teams and work. Please send our concerns to them as the co lost money. We lost money. More importantly this will make headlines. Trust me. Press is waiting to bounce on a technical glitch. All we can do is give them our feedback in hopes they can be proactive and post mortem this and put some back ups in place next time. The CTO is Thuan Pham and Ryan graves is head of Global ops in San Fran shoot for will Larson as well. His title is "technical and people leader". He looks like he may a good start. "So what would you say you actually so here. I told you, I help the people. So your an engineer. Well no. So you fix problems. No. Damn it. Can't you people see. I'm a god damn people person?" - office space

Guess the kids go to school hungry tomorrow.


----------



## 2915 (Oct 2, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> mine is fixed. Everyone check yours


Looks good aim far. I'm up. Glad I woke up Ryan Graves with my tweet 3000 miles away. Great 220. Missed it all and out of gas. Blows. If uber erection lasts more then 4 hrs up. Seek passengers. Boooing


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

The same problem in New Jersey Come on boys and girls lets get IT rolling


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

After a complete loss of a night I woke up at 6:45 am detroit and seems to be fixed. Just gonna start early today to make up for the lost time. Good luck all!


----------



## 2915 (Oct 2, 2014)

The app came up around 2:33 AM Eastern standard. I tufted out. Picked up 4 decent rides. The last ride made it worth it so I can't complain too much. For what it's worth. Yep great seems to be much smoother via navigation and app clarity. Again these things happen and of course given technology no one is to blame. We just hope that postmortem of the downtime is reviewed to make sure that this doesn't happen again or a contingent plan is in place. Have a great day!


----------



## 2915 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hi everyone. Received a tweet from Ryan Graves in HQ head of global opps. 
"From ryangraves: to RingUber (me) issue has been fully resolved. let me know if now. thx for the tweet."


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

noahing said:


> Hi everyone. Received a tweet from Ryan Graves in HQ head of global opps.
> "From ryangraves: to RingUber (me) issue has been fully resolved. let me know if now. thx for the tweet."


ahh he's a nice guy.


----------



## 2915 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hey at least he responded . We're all a bunch of squirrels chasing nuts. I'm definitely chasing nuts. Maybe my nuts are chasing me. I'll still take this over they working for a bunch of nuts who micromanage directly.


----------



## 2915 (Oct 2, 2014)

Can anyone suggest a forum where I can show or discuss my rights to date. They seem super low via Price per ride with high-volume. Probably because of the suburbs and no marketing. Just curious if I'm the only one in the same boat. Also trying to make sense of the emails that are sent out on Friday about the trending times and hotspots for heavy rides. Appreciate any guidance.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

noahing said:


> Can anyone suggest a forum where I can show or discuss my rights to date. They seem super low via Price per ride with high-volume. Probably because of the suburbs and no marketing. Just curious if I'm the only one in the same boat. Also trying to make sense of the emails that are sent out on Friday about the trending times and hotspots for heavy rides. Appreciate any guidance.


You can date anyone you like!


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

noahing said:


> Hey at least he responded . We're all a bunch of squirrels chasing nuts. I'm definitely chasing nuts. Maybe my nuts are chasing me. I'll still take this over they working for a bunch of nuts who micromanage directly.


I take this gig over anything out there. They are evolving and going through some growing pains, but I feel well taken care of. I've worked in manufacturing for over 20 years, mid level management, stock options etc. I would rather drive for uber than go back yo that mess of political incompetency. Uber is the best job I have ever had. Just an fyi: My previous employment I was making $125k, but that was 4 years ago. With benefits, bonus, and perk package. Not having to deal with politics puppets all day, I love this compared to working in an office.


----------



## Optimus Uber (Oct 7, 2014)

noahing said:


> Can anyone suggest a forum where I can show or discuss my rights to date. They seem super low via Price per ride with high-volume. Probably because of the suburbs and no marketing. Just curious if I'm the only one in the same boat. Also trying to make sense of the emails that are sent out on Friday about the trending times and hotspots for heavy rides. Appreciate any guidance.


any emails or texts that are sent out, stay away from the spots, they will be oversaturated with drivers, no surge, no money


----------



## 2915 (Oct 2, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> I take this gig over anything out there. They are evolving and going through some growing pains, but I feel well taken care of. I've worked in manufacturing for over 20 years, mid level management, stock options etc. I would rather drive for uber than go back yo that mess of political incompetency. Uber is the best job I have ever had. Just an fyi: My previous employment I was making $125k, but that was 4 years ago. With benefits, bonus, and perk package. Not having to deal with politics puppets all day, I love this compared to working in an office.


I hear that. Appreciate your honesty. I came from internet start up and recently came off an 8 yr start up. Made ok. Not bragging but the money was ridiculous. Of course the equity play is what I was after before I got steve jobbed. Regardless, it will be in courts for years. I enjoy this as well. My concern is I can't make a living at this at the age of 4o with 3 daughters. I am in the suburbs of Philadelphia about 35 miles north of center city affluent area and in range of all bucks county 19067 up through Princeton, NJ. It's a bunch of 15 dollar fares as uber does zero marketing here. I been approached by my contacts and BIG complains to provide transportation for employees. I don't see me making 200k driving uber. I see myself moving people seemlesley though. If that's uber great. Maybe it's Noah's Ark. In the great words of Steve Jobs "Nothing is original. Steal from anywhere that resonates with inspiration or fuels your imagination. Devour old films, new films, music, books, paintings, photographs, poems, dreams, random conversations, architecture, bridges, street signs, trees, clouds, bodies of water, light and shadows. Select only things to steal from that speak directly to your soul. If you do this, your work (and theft) will be authentic. Authenticity is invaluable; originality is non-existent. And don't bother concealing your thievery - celebrate it if you feel like it. In any case, always remember what Jean-Luc Godard said: "It's not where you take things from - it's where you take them to."

-Steve Jobs

Just need a few pieces. Not greedy.


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

Optimus Uber said:


> mine too
> 
> happened after I updated firmware
> 
> ...


Damn good money. Congrats!


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

Just for fun Detroit said:


> Don't know what to do. I go online and it keeps kicking back to rate the last passenger. I rate them then go online and it kicks right back to the rate passenger page. I have restarted my phone. I have logged out and back in. I even deleted the driver app and re installed it. I'm ****ing pissed. So frustrating. Wasted good paying night and who knows how long until uber helps me.


Same shit here. I guess we get what we pay for and that is a $10 refurbished shitty phone.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

dogmatize said:


> Same shit here. I guess we get what we pay for and that is a $10 refurbished shitty phone.


I think it was a software issue. You can also install the app in an Android device and return the iPhone to Uber


----------



## VeeKaChu_L7 (Oct 18, 2014)

I'm having this issue (press finish ride-> rate rider-> press "Go Online" and get another "Fare Summary/rate Rider" screen; can only clear that by "rating" the phantom rider) *AND* my 5* rating suddenly became 2*.... I think it's because I was "rating" the phantom riders to get off the infinte "fare summary" screen and go back "online" (it's the only way I've found to get it online..)

I've emailed them, but if anyone knows how to uninstall/re-install the APP on a rented iPhone please LMK....


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

VeeKaChu_L7 said:


> I'm having this issue (press finish ride-> rate rider-> press "Go Online" and get another "Fare Summary/rate Rider" screen; can only clear that by "rating" the phantom rider) *AND* my 5* rating suddenly became 2*.... I think it's because I was "rating" the phantom riders to get off the infinte "fare summary" screen and go back "online" (it's the only way I've found to get it online..)
> 
> I've emailed them, but if anyone knows how to uninstall/re-install the APP on a rented iPhone please LMK....


This has happened to me several times over the past several days. I'm a computer guy. Don't know much about phones but what I think is happening is that when you rate and touch go online, the request to the server which contains the rating is not being completed for whatever reason. In urls fields are separated by the & sign and there may be many in the same url. The url is parsed and the separate portions of data in the url are processed. I think the request being made by the phone isn't getting thru or is being partially processed so it returns the page you see. I think.

I've just been hitting my rating again, then the go online button again. It usually goes the second time. Has taken as many as 4 tries. I've gone thru this probably a dozen times. I have not had any down time on account of it and my rating is 4.92.

*TLDR*; The request sent by the phone isn't getting a good connection and\or is not being parsed\processed entirely\correctly. Just re-enter rating and hit go online again. Repeat until the request is handled correctly and you go back online.


----------



## VeeKaChu_L7 (Oct 18, 2014)

josolo said:


> <snip>
> *TLDR*; The request sent by the phone isn't getting a good connection and\or is not being parsed\processed entirely\correctly. Just re-enter rating and hit go online again. Repeat until the request is handled correctly and you go back online.


Jo, thanks for the detailed response. I'm a computer guy as well- I was just laid-off from a 14 year position doing client support for electronic trading- still I also know squat about phones. But your explanation sounds plausible!

I did get a response from "Chicago Partners Support"- fellow said that my rating were confirmed to be accurate... it was still 2* until about 3pm this afterternoon, and then suddenly it shot back 5* again. Now, I'm going to gladly accept that, but just between you and I, basic math says that an "average" that falls below it's maximum value should *never* reach that value again!

But I'm new at this (my fourth day, today); do star rating with decimals- such as your referenced 4.92 display that way in the APP, or just online? So far, I've only ever see the whole number 5 and 2...

Thanks again for the response!


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

VeeKaChu_L7 said:


> do star rating with decimals- such as your referenced 4.92 display that way in the APP, or just online? So far, I've only ever see the whole number 5 and 2...
> 
> Thanks again for the response!


That number came from my uber dash. When I saw that I was basically doing the same thing you were I got concerned and checked it. I've treated it like a bad page load from the beginning and never tried to rush things, reboot or reload the app, etc. ...just re-entered things and waited for it to go thru. I got suspicious one day when I tried to go online and for some kind of reason, I had no service, then just one bar and the connection was sketchy so I just figured maybe some of those page requests are getting interrupted somehow too.

Good to hear your rating went back up.


----------



## 2915 (Oct 2, 2014)

Anyone have the iOS uber driver app URL. Want to put on my iPad.


----------



## 2915 (Oct 2, 2014)

VeeKaChu_L7 said:


> Jo, thanks for the detailed response. I'm a computer guy as well- I was just laid-off from a 14 year position doing client support for electronic trading- still I also know squat about phones. But your explanation sounds plausible!
> 
> I did get a response from "Chicago Partners Support"- fellow said that my rating were confirmed to be accurate... it was still 2* until about 3pm this afterternoon, and then suddenly it shot back 5* again. Now, I'm going to gladly accept that, but just between you and I, basic math says that an "average" that falls below it's maximum value should *never* reach that value again!
> 
> ...


How's uber going for you so far?


----------

